# DIY powerhead



## kylor (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi guys,
I am working on a 5g planted tank and made a DIY c02 system, turned out pretty good and has a decent flow coming out of my limewood diffuser, but I wanted a way to diffuse the c02 more efficiently.
I liked the idea of feeding the c02 into a powerhead, but in a small tank like a 5g most powerheads are too bulky. So for anyone who may be looking for a simple solution to a problem like this, I wanted to share my discovery:
The Homedics (possibly other brands) waterfall room decorations, such as Walmart.com: HoMedics EnviraScape Silver Springs Relaxation Fountain: Massage & Spa come with what is basically a miniature powerhead, it has an adjustable flow rate and an on off switch, and suction cups for mounting. the whole thing is only about 15 bucks. Perfect for feeding c02 into in a small tank. It's only about 1.5" tall and puts out a decent flow rate.
Not sure if anyone else has found these, I wouldnt think i am the first, and I am sure they make powerheads intended for aquarium use that small somewhere else, but for a DIYer its pretty cheap and can be found at the closest wal-mart.
Just wanted to share my find!


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

They have small power heads with adjustable flow rates. Thanks to Ben (jrman) I got one for my 10g to help create a little more circulation. Yes the little powerhead in this thread is really a little powerhead.

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f45/circulation-10g-tank-13510.html


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I like that fountain! 



any pics of this set up in the tank?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I think he means to remove the pump in the fountain and put it in the tank.


----------



## kylor (Mar 30, 2011)

Not at the moment but ill post one when I get home


----------



## kylor (Mar 30, 2011)

And yes lol I meant just the pump lol not the actual fountain....although that would be interesting


----------

